# Headed on vacation to Navarre, fly fishing in Santa Rosa Sound



## DanielMunger (Oct 2, 2018)

Hi all. First off, I feel like I've already gained enough knowledge from searching this forum to have a successful trip, so thanks. 

I'm an East TN native that loves catching redfish when I can. Headed to Navarre beach with the family and have carved out some areas on Google Earth to explore after seeing some tips in here. I'm just planning on wade fishing. 

I saw Skram's post a few weeks ago, super excited! I've got a few questions if anyone would be willing to help. I'll gladly return the favor and spill the beans on some East Tennessee fly fishing tips.

1. Should fishing hold up for reds and some trout in the Sound next week? (Oct 6-13?)
2. Is the North shore or south shore of the sound typically better this time of year, or does it matter?

3. I'm planning on getting out first thing in the AM or in the evenings, hoping for calm winds so I can sight fish...How much attention should I pay to the tides and what is the best tide for what I'm doing??

4. I'm also planning on keeping an eye out for schooling ladyfish or bluefish or anything else I see in the surf from the hotel, what's been going on there lately?

Thanks in advance!

Daniel
Instagram: @FlyFishingMadeEasy


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

I can't speak much on spots in Navarre (since I'm in Alabama), but this time of year is prime time for Redfish. I'm sure someone will chime in and point you in the right direction, but No doubt there will be Reds and some trout around. Good luck and post a report when you get em.


----------



## DanielMunger (Oct 2, 2018)

*Thanks!*

Much appreciated Sam, I'll post a report for sure!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

DanielMunger said:


> Hi all. First off, I feel like I've already gained enough knowledge from searching this forum to have a successful trip, so thanks.
> 
> I'm an East TN native that loves catching redfish when I can. Headed to Navarre beach with the family and have carved out some areas on Google Earth to explore after seeing some tips in here. I'm just planning on wade fishing.
> 
> ...



1. It just gets better as the weather cools off! You should be fine, though not much cooling yet.


2.North or South depends on the wind, both hold fish!


3.Sunrise and sunset are optimum times, but for sight fishing not so much! I like sun high for sight fishing and either tide has worked for me as long as it is moving!


4.There are always ladyfish in the surf. There has been some good reds there as well!


----------



## DanielMunger (Oct 2, 2018)

*Thanks lobsterman!!*

Awesome info here. 

As far as the north or south side goes, do you prefer to fish the windy side or protected side? I know sight fishing is better when it's calm, but I fish windy areas a lot on lakes because it can move bait around and make fish a little less spooky. Any info helps! 

Thanks again!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

DanielMunger said:


> Awesome info here.
> 
> As far as the north or south side goes, do you prefer to fish the windy side or protected side? I know sight fishing is better when it's calm, but I fish windy areas a lot on lakes because it can move bait around and make fish a little less spooky. Any info helps!
> 
> Thanks again!


Because this has been an insane year for boat traffic by tourists the floating eel grass has been insane, so I do my absolute best to fish opposite the wind. Slick side for me, normally you like a little wind but the grass has been in mats , making it tough to fish lures like I do.


----------



## DanielMunger (Oct 2, 2018)

Copy that, thanks again for the info, holler if you're ever up in the appalachians and need some advice so I can return the favor!

-Daniel
Instagram: @FlyFishingMadeEasy


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

Hope you had a good trip, and I also hope the dog flies didn't carry you off after the north winds blew in. Pics if you got 'em!


----------

